# Paper punched spacers



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have been making my own" whistler jigs" poured from Babbitt to transmit vibes. I use the hollow split beads for prop bearings.
I was having problem with grub binding prop. I take plastic lids off food containers, coffee cans, Pringles,ect. and use paper
punch on them. Punch out hundreds while watching tv. Use large needle to punch center of discs, pop over barb of hook.
I stack 3 of them, drop of super glue and your done. Grub stops at these spacers,no binding propeller!


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Have made a few of those as well. I use the Super Glue(one tiny drop-gel type) to hold the bearing/beads in place. Seems to work well.


----------

